# Delam Estimate $3200



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We got our written estimate today from the dealer for our front cap delam repair. I could swear I've read posts here of people getting this repair done for less than $1500. What am I missing here? How can this be so high, or how can others get it done for so much less?

*Parts	$ 883.78
Labor $ 1250.00
Tax	$ 44.19
Freight and Crate	$ 980.00
Total	$ 3157.97

*

I'm not sure what to think. I'm not really into putting $3000 into this..... thoughts?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Highway robbery.

Where do you live?


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We live in Northern Virginia. I called another dealer and they ballparked it at $3000 too..... also, I cannot get over the $980 freight... more than the parts, I mean come on.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Is it bad enough that you need to fix it? I have some delam on my front cap and I was able to contain it and minimize the damage. You can see it, but it is not real obvious. It has not gotten any worse in the past year.

DAN


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The shipping charge is because they ship the sheet flat.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd treat it like any other vendor. Shop around! You have this quote now grab another from somewhere else. Even if it's another dealer that's not close by and it's cheaper, you can take that back to work the labor prices down a bit.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I think its "bad" but I'm not sure how to quantify that..... how did you fix it?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Depends on the cause. Can you post photos?


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't have the trailer right now- its at the dealer- not sure when we'll be picking it up. I cannot be sure.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

I would call up All Pro-West Trailers in Mechanicsburg, Pa and have them price replacement with white aluminum. It's a drive for you but I have seen the work they do lots of custom stuff. Check out their web site. I purchased a cargo trailer from them real nice people. 
The aluminum isn't much heaver and it can not delaminate. 
Just my .02 cents to permanently solve the problem.








Good luck!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

MattS said:


> I think its "bad" but I'm not sure how to quantify that..... how did you fix it?


Mine was under one clearance light, about a 18 inch bubble. I dried it out using a heater up against the wall inside the trailer for a couple weeks. About a year later, attempted a repair. I pulled the corner edge from the trailer and slit the fiberglass from the backer board so I could access the delam area from the side. I then worked in small sections starting from the bottom of the bubble using contact cement. It actually worked pretty well considering it was a one time attempt and there was no margin for error. Once the two surfaces touch they are permanently glued in place. I was off slightly on my first section and this made it impossible to get the rest of the repair exactly right. However, it looks good enough so that I would not spend any money to replace the front cap, just not worth it. The delam has gotten no worse which is the most important thing.

If your delam is a big section or towards the middle of the trailer front, this technique would probably not work.

DAN


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The shipping is the killer, but likely is real. When I damaged my skirt and ordered a new piece the shipping was more than the skirt.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Nathan said:


> The shipping is the killer, but likely is real. When I damaged my skirt and ordered a new piece the shipping was more than the skirt.


I had a blowout that damaged one of my trailer skirts. I went to purchase a new skirt thinking it couldn't be all that expensive. Well, the skirt wasn't, but the shipping was a killer. Don't remember the exact cost but it was several hundreds of dollars to ship the skirt. I took the skirt I had off and pounded out the dents. Actually doesn't look half bad and cost me nothing.

DAN


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Have you ever covered your camper with a full cover before?? I have seem this over and over with people using covers.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

gzaleski said:


> Have you ever covered your camper with a full cover before?? I have seem this over and over with people using covers.


My delamination was caused be a leaking clearance light, absolutely no doubt about it. The pools of water in the lense cap made it obvious.

I might agree that completely covering you trailer with a plastic tarp might cause a problem, but there is no way a breathable ADCO type cover would cause delamination.

IMO - Delamination is either caused by a manufacturing defect or a leak, or both.

DAN


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Have you ever covered your camper with a full cover before?? I have seem this over and over with people using covers.


My delamination was caused be a leaking clearance light, absolutely no doubt about it. The pools of water in the lense cap made it obvious.

I might agree that completely covering you trailer with a plastic tarp might cause a problem, but there is no way a breathable ADCO type cover would cause delamination.

IMO - Delamination is either caused by a manufacturing defect or a leak, or both.

DAN
[/quote]
x2.

By definition, a breathable cover will not allow for condensation. Furthermore, if the trailer was sealed, any condensation would stay on the outside of the fiberglass anyway. Delamination is typically moisture getting inside which means a leak somewhere....


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Have you ever covered your camper with a full cover before?? I have seem this over and over with people using covers.


My delamination was caused be a leaking clearance light, absolutely no doubt about it. The pools of water in the lense cap made it obvious.

I might agree that completely covering you trailer with a plastic tarp might cause a problem, but there is no way a breathable ADCO type cover would cause delamination.

IMO - Delamination is either caused by a manufacturing defect or a leak, or both.

DAN
[/quote]
x2.

By definition, a breathable cover will not allow for condensation. Furthermore, if the trailer was sealed, any condensation would stay on the outside of the fiberglass anyway. Delamination is typically moisture getting inside which means a leak somewhere....
[/quote]


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

I so feel your pain. We have received 2 seperate quotes just to repair our delamination not replace the front cap. We were quoted around $1000 for just the repair. I would imagine a complete replacement would be close to that price for us too. For us we noticed the delam just months after we bought it. It wasnt visible when we bought it.Makes me sick and needless to say, we have opted to not mess with the repair and have resealed the camper every place possible and are just hoping it does not get worse... Our's doesnt start bubbling until the temps get hot, so atleast its not noticeable all the time.... Good luck...


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

For another reference we had ours fixed for approx. $2100. We paid $1200 labor and Keystone picked up the $900 parts/shipping. Make sure you find a dealer that will help you to get Keystone to pick up the parts/shipping cost. Our dealer was very helpful.

With regard to the cause of the defect - manufactures defect only. We keep ours under a good breatable cover (a requirement in the Arizona heat/sun). I saw the removal of the cracked/delamed cap - there was no sign of any water leaks anywhere - even if it was dried up it alwyas leaved telltale signs and I looked closely and saw nothing.

Good luck.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

The following topic a few years ago gave a great description of replacing the front cap with aluminum. If I was going to spend any significant amount of money on it that's the way I'd go for a permanent fix. If you can find a metal shop somewhere nearby this looks like a good way to go.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9980&view=&hl=front&fromsearch=1


----------

